
Ask HN: How does Fed's rate hike affect lay people? - soham
What can we expect will happen? How will we see it in our jobs? In businesses? In inflation? Will there be a recession at some point?
======
gesman
Rosy prospects till mid-to-end of summer. IMHO.

